# Harold Wood Hospital Mortuary, Essex, July 2011



## sj9966 (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's some pictures from a quick visit to the mortuary building within the Harold Wood Hospital in Essex. 

Didn't do the rest of the hospital, just the mortuary. We had a close call with security on the way out, they probably missed us by about 30 seconds! 

The Harold Wood Hospital closed in 2006, demolition started last year.

#1




#2




#3




#4




#5





#6




#7




#8


----------



## irishmanlost (Mar 15, 2012)

Sweet pictures.


----------



## Janey68 (Mar 15, 2012)

Love the pics very atmospheric


----------



## cuboard (Mar 15, 2012)

Great shot man, has it all gone now???


----------



## Winch It In (Mar 15, 2012)

Excellent set of pic's, especially pic 5.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 15, 2012)

ohhh such memories...cracking photos.


----------



## whitelaw (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm sure you take great care when exploring mortuaries. I hope so anyway. Sometimes they are not too careful after that last autopsy and spores can live for a surprising time. I've seen fellow urbexes lying on mortuary tables that could well be carrying all kinds of nasty surprises. (And yes, I am speaking from some considerable knowledge as former APT)


----------



## Simon P (Mar 22, 2012)

Fantastic photos! Last saw a mortuary a few months ago in a asylum in Australia!


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 22, 2012)

Sad to say it's all gone! Pretty much stood on it's pile of rubble on Saturday without even realising it used to be the morgue


----------

